
How Home Depot Copied Apple to Build an Ingenious New Bucket - joelrunyon
http://www.wired.com/design/2013/12/home-depot-reinvents-buckets/#slideid-383941
======
001sky
That "pocket grip" on the bottom is "prior art-ed" by old mountaineering
equipment, as any climber or alpinist would be aware. ! [1]

[1] The "pocket grip" is literally a pocket for grip sewn into the round
cylyndrical shape of old sleeping bag stuff sacks (similar in shape to a
bucket, but with a sinch lid). The purpose is exactly the same...to hold the
bottom of the round cylender when you manipulate the open end. The only delta
here is the soft textile is replaced with a hard-plastic and the pocket is
molded not an actual pocket.

------
morganherlocker
'Copied' is completely the wrong word here. This really has nothing to do with
Apple at all.

------
Zaheer
Classic Title manipulation to get more clicks. This is probably one of the
worse offenders.

------
ape4
Contractor pails have lids - which are useful

~~~
jmackinn
Not only do they have lids but one of the main functions of buckets for
contractors is to mix things. The non uniform bottom and non circular shape
make this prohibitive. While this bucket is nice for pouring water it serves
little purpose for most applications.

------
snowwrestler
I have 2 different buckets downstairs and they both have a molded grip on the
bottom.

------
krisdol
It's a bucket. I know most of Wired content is just low-brow astroturfing
anyway, but this is ridiculous. It's a plastic fucking bucket.

------
amjaeger
that bucket is awesome, but I don't know why apple was mentioned...

